# good GPS for mountain biking?



## dirtryder1000 (Feb 5, 2006)

i am looking for a good value for a GPS. i want something that i can depend on but i dont want to spend any more than 270 bucks. I also want it mounted to my bike. i have been looking at the edge 205 and the etrex vista. any other suggestions will help too. thanks


----------



## dualsport650 (Nov 4, 2004)

dirtryder1000 said:


> i am looking for a good value for a GPS. i want something that i can depend on but i dont want to spend any more than 200 bucks. any suggestions?


You'll need a GPS Unit AND a handlebar mount so for $200 look at the Garmin eTrex.









https://www.garmin.com/products/etrex/

It's a basic GPS unit that works great, BUT it doesn't do MAPPING.

In other words, it will tell you where you are, but you can't program it and plan rides on a MAP, etc. (Which is 80% of the fun of having a GPS!)

So, consider saving up your dough and getting a GPS that does mapping... like the Garmin GPSMAP 76 series...









https://www.garmin.com/products/gps76/

Here's the next GPS I'm going to buy...









Garmin GPS 76CSx

More about GPS'ing here...
https://www.moto-guide.com/motorcycle-gps.htm


----------



## dirtryder1000 (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks, ill check it out


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

$270 is plenty of scratch to pick yourself up a real nice gps!

Check out the Magellan Explorist 210 - you can easliy pick one up for under $150. Garmins Vista is also a solid choice.

I have no experience with the edge's though.

My current gps of choice is my Rino 110 (which you can find on ebay for $80-90) - gets great reception and has all the features i want. Only issue is its menu system is a little funky.

If you want to mount it on your bike, look into Ram Mounts: http://www.ram-mount.com/
Personally, I tuck my gps so it hangs out of the mesh of my camelbak - works perfectly, though accessiblity is an issue. But I pretty much use my gps's to map trails, not really for navigation.


----------



## dirtryder1000 (Feb 5, 2006)

again, thanks


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

I have the eTrex but whenever I go over a pebble, it resets. Has anybody had this problem and, if so, what have they done to correct it? 

If it's all solid-state electronics, the batteries rattling are the only thing that would cause this, right? I wonder if securing the batteries more securely would work...any ideas?


----------



## bsyp (May 30, 2006)

I have a Magellan Meridian Gold (pre-Explorist). It has a Secure Digital (SD) slot which allows me to have basically the whole western half of CO uploaded into it in topo maps. IMO, if you don't have a map of some sort in your GPS, then all you really have is an expensive Etch-a-Sketch. Yeah, it'll get you unlost, but it's not too much fun. And the basemaps are only good for driving in your car on the hwy. Not much else.

The attached image shows my GPS, with the path I took starting from the right side of the screen to the 2 lakes.

Topo is just better. 

The Magellan Explorist 400 series allows similar functionality with an SD slot. It's about $249, plus figure another $50 for Topo software from Ebay. The 400 has a $50 rebate right now. It comes with a smallish SD card, so you'll probably want to pick up a larger one when you find one almost free after rebate.

You can get one of the cheaper units with built in memory, but you won't be able to get a huge map into yours, like the whole state.

That should put you right around $270.


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

Does it have Community Mapping features like Google Maps, where users can enter custom landmarks? Of course, NEARBY PUBS would be the most wanted one! When I'm 50 miles into backcountry, I want to make sure that there aren't any pubs hidden behind a tree or shrub.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The Vista is good. There is a color version if that floats your boat. My buddy has a Legend which is the same size and is in the same line as the Vista and has had it mounted to his bars for 2 years with no issues. It has survived a few crashes....

Vista has 24MB memory but no removable memory, but I don't know if you can find removable memory in the $200 range. (Vista Cx has SD card slot)


----------



## wizzells (May 1, 2006)

Im using a Garmin eTrex Legend C on a handlebar mount. Ive never had a problem with it turning off and Ive ridden a large variety of terrain. My suggestion would be to ante up for the color version of whatever you are looking for. It makes the whole experience much easier to read and much more pleasant.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 1, 2004)

REI is getting rid of the GPSmap 60CS for $300. It was replaced by the 60CSx so it is a get them while they last. I think the original price is $470?

Very nice unit with lots of features. I have only a couple of rides on it, but so far it is great.

A word of warning about the edge and other training GPS's.

1. The batteries are recharge only, and you can only get about 10 hrs out of them.

2. As far as I can tell, it is difficult to get the Lat/Long coordinates out of them. I suppose you could mark a waypoint, and then look at the coordinates that way, but there is no screen that shows them in real time.


----------



## Juhs22 (Apr 16, 2004)

I picked up a Garmin Map60 CSx for $397 from Amazon a week ago. Definately worth the extra $$$ for the expandable memory slot.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Garmin eTrex Vista Cx*

Trying looking around by typing GPS in the search box at the top in the Passion and the General Discussion forums. You find things like at this thread, for features of GPS. 
I did an overview of the Garmin line for MTB utility on this post. Rest of good thread here.

You can get the eTrex Vista Cx for $280, with expandable memory, color screen, and robust for handlebar mount. My Vista has survived 3 years on the bars with lots of endos, heavy technical riding, and three broken bike frames. The only thing it's missing is the new SiRF receiver, that will help reception in thick foliage. (Not a big issue for me in CA.) You can get the more sensitive SiRF receiver with the GPSMAP60Csx, but it's ~$200 more and won't survive on the handlebars. See here for Dan'ger's woeful tale of that attempt.

Stay away from the Edge if you want navigation for MTB. It's more of a roadie GPS to replace an bike computer. You can't see maps on it.

Some useful links:
eTrex Vista versus GPSMAP60x - with better antennae, but more fragile
My opinion of Garmin Edge for MTB - not as good as for road biker.
Discusson of different models and features


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

feature wise between similar Magellan and Garmin models, which is more bang for the buck?
I noticed more ppl using Garmin than any other GPS brands, any specific reason?


----------



## marcantaya (Aug 24, 2006)

Take off the cover. Wedge a piece of toothpick or matchstick between the bottom of the left hand battery and the base of the unit (Note: don't block the contact, wedge it in next to the metal contact).

(stolen from http://www.outdoorreview.com/cat/ou...ing/gps/garmin/PRD_81092_3013crx.aspx#reviews)


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been using a Garmin Legend Cx w/ the Garmin bike mount since June & haven't had any problems. Tried it on my snowmobile earlier this month & rode 141 miles & no shutoffs or resets.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been using a Garmin Legend Cx but for mountain biking the reception was terrible so I changed it for the Garmin map 60cx wow, thats some diference. i really recommend it.:thumbsup: 
here is the link: 
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/garmin-60cx-review.php


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I would definitely recommend an etrex style gps. You may want to wait awhile if you can as garmin may have newer units with the sirf chips out in early 2007. Reception with the sirf chips blows away the current etrex models. I switched from a 76s to a 76csx and the reception is night and day. If I was in my apt. or heavy tree cover I could not get a lock with the 76s, with the new 76csx with the sirf chip I can get a lock in the basement with a single egress window. I'd try to stay with a smaller etrex size unit though. The larger units 60csx and 76csx in my experience are not secure enough on garmin's handlebar mount off road, and they are more than your budget. 

If you want to use the gps for navigation, the edge models are out, as I understand it they offer no significant mapping or navigation functions, no ability to even use a general basemap that shows roads or waypoints etc. the best you can see is your track going back the way you came, or a track you downloaded into the unit. They won't allow you to navigate to a waypoint or any typical gps functions, strictly a training tool. Also runtime is short ~8 hours, and you have to recharge it, so if you are on a trip you need access to a charger, as it has an internal only battery, so you can't carry a spare or use AA/AAA's on it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ToddM said:


> You may want to wait awhile if you can as garmin may have newer units with the sirf chips out in early 2007.


Do you have a link to information to support the fact that Garmin will do this?


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

REI has the Vista Cx here for $349, before a $50 rebate. You'd be very happy with that unit.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

scottyperkins said:


> REI has the Vista Cx here for $349, before a $50 rebate. You'd be very happy with that unit.


And for $49 more, you can have the ne' plus ultra of the Mapping GPS world from an MTBR member, with oustanding service, shipping, and support. :thumbsup:

I paid mucho more than that for mine, but it is *THE *ultimate GPS!


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Do you have a link to information to support the fact that Garmin will do this?


Nope, it's just a guess based on past experience. Garmin should be due to release new products in late January. However if one will be a sirf based etrex I could not say, however I would think it's highly likely. I'd be willing to bet now that word is out that the sirf chipset is vastly superior to the normal chipset, I think garmin is going to be forced to bring out either an etrex with it, or a similar sized model similar to the etrex. I was actually quite surprised the cx versions of the etrex did not come with the sirf chip.

But no promises, and I have no insider info, just an educated guess. However if the user has a month or so to wait, they don't really loose anything by waiting. If they need it before then obviously it's not an option.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

slocaus said:


> And for $49 more, you can have the ne' plus ultra of the Mapping GPS world from an MTBR member, with oustanding service, shipping, and support. :thumbsup:
> 
> I paid mucho more than that for mine, but it is *THE *ultimate GPS!


Thanks, slocaus, for the vote of confidence! And you are right. The 60CSx is a great GPS.


----------



## sheppardk (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been very happy with my Vista cx. It has been great mounted on my bars. I use it for navigation and sharing routes. For training I use a polar 625x.


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Do you have a link to information to support the fact that Garmin will do this?


From my understanding the sirf chipset has to use the larger extruding antenna, whereas the vista series do not have an external antenna. I couldn't say for sure either, but I would venture to guess that if it were possible to the use the sirf chipset in the vista series case, Garmin would have already done it. I compared the CSX and the CX, but couldn't justify paying more for the CSX for two reasons. First, the CSX is considerably larger than the CX and I wasn't too crazy about having it riding up on my handlebar. I actually think the CX is a little big for this too, so this really comes down to personal preference/concern for damaging expensive equipment. The second reason was the reception difference. I researched considerably the difference between the sirf chipset and the standard vista series chipset. I was very concerned that the coverage would not be adequate w/ the CX. I decided to "risk" it and now worry about it. I'm glad I didn't. I have been under very thick tree cover and ridden along the edges of several bluffs and I have never had it lose reception. I can get reception inside my house in rooms w/o windows (as long as I am not in an interior room). Then I remember, oh yeah, I ride my bike outside Unless you plan on riding under extremely dense jungle canopy I would not be at all concerned w/ the reception quality of the vista series. The CSX is definitely a nicer unit, but I don't think that it is worth the price difference when it is going to be used for mountain biking. I too don't know what Garmin's plans are for using the sirf chipset in the vista series, but even if they were, I don't think it is a big enough difference to wait for it, especially b/c nothing at all has been announced.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Vista on the bars, 60CSx in the pack*

I now carry two GPS units, I continue to use my old Vista on the bars for its ruggedness, and put the 60CSx in the pack for safety. Nevertheless, on my second ride with the 60CSx, I had a very bad endo down a steep hill and cracked off two buttons off the 60CSx against my camera with them both in the pack. My bike had $800 of damage, but my Vista on the bars was still ticking without a scratch.

I compared the two in a link I provided above. I add some more information here.

Comparing tracks from the two, I find no difference, less than the line width of the track, on 90% of the rides. Sometimes a little more detail here or there. With good reception, both units are equally accurate. The only time the 60CSx helps is on the North side of steep hills with lots of foliage. In such locations, the Vista can loose signal for parts of a mile at times. But it isn't very often, fortunately. I'm very happy with the Vista on the bars for navigation. The Vista Cx should be similar.

That said, a proper mount should allow the 60CSx to be put on the handlebars. I may try it soon. The bar vibrations is not the issue. The electronics are built tough. It's more the GPS can easily fly off the mount and be easily damaged at the protruding antennae. I've seen Plim tie-wraps his 60CSx down to the mount and it's worked for a few months now. Others use the hand strap as a safety and tie it down. 
A second issue is battery bounce. But proper size batteries from a good brand, and other techniques for getting a snug fit can help prevent that problem. Many say it's not an issue.

Again, I may also try mounting my 60CSx on the bars soon. It would be nicer than having it in the pack.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually they use the sirf chipset in the forerunner series and edge series small gps units. So it can be easily put into a small package. As to why they didn't do it in the x etrex units I don't have a clue to either, it could be they held out for a lack of competition in that size of a unit so they are saving it for another product generation release.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ToddM said:


> Actually they use the sirf chipset in the forerunner series and edge series small gps units. So it can be easily put into a small package. As to why they didn't do it in the x etrex units I don't have a clue to either, it could be they held out for a lack of competition in that size of a unit so they are saving it for another product generation release.


Agreed. Both GPS units I own have SIRF Star III chips, the MAP60CSx and the Edge 305; why Garmin does not have it in the Vista series is some obscure marketing strategy that us mere mortal consumer cannot understand,  :crazy:


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Agreed. Both GPS units I own have SIRF Star III chips, the MAP60CSx and the Edge 305; why Garmin does not have it in the Vista series is some obscure marketing strategy that us mere mortal consumer cannot understand,  :crazy:


I think it's because the etrex series use in-house designed chips and the sirf chip is from an outside company; plus the circuitry has to be all redesigned. They probably want to recover their investment in their current design and protect their own internal assets/capabilities and maybe not beholden to just one vendor for their chipset.


----------

